# Can You Keep Male & Female Bettas Together?



## NaomiiSmith

Im confused :-?
Iv been told by pet shops you can keep male and female bettas together as long as you have at least two females per one male.
But some other stores have told me to place the female in for only a day or two at a time??

Flame is in a 10gallon tank on his own at the moment, untill i find out if he can have a lady friend 
x


----------



## dramaqueen

No, it is not a good idea to put males and females together, unless you plan on breeding. Bettas are aggressive and will kill each other. Even when breeding, you have to do a lot of research and planning before going through with it. I would leave Flame by himself. You could get a female and put her in her own tank and put it by his but I wouldn't put them together.


----------



## NaomiiSmith

Ok, I was only looking to give him some company as he seems to be slightly lonely at the moment.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know why petstores tell people that they can live together. They're called fighting fish for a reason.He'll be ok by himself but, like I said, you could get another one, male or female, and put their tanks where they can see each other and "interact" with each other without hurting each other.


----------



## NaomiiSmith

I know, i never take any advice from petstores unless i have researched it further.
they dont care about the aftercare of the fish...its all about the profits!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, thats for sure. I was told to change the water when it got cloudy.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

you couldn't put a female in with in a 10 gallon? even if there is alot of hiding places? *question, not arguing*

try putting some tetras in or something else without a tail


----------



## dramaqueen

You could have a sorority of females in a 10 gallon, with lots of plants and hiding places. I wouldn't try males and females together. Bettas are territorial and sooner or later, someone will be hurt or killed.I know you're not arguing.


----------



## NaomiiSmith

So i was just asking if i could put a female in with flame, weird thing is i woke up this morning and he's built a bubblenest :S
Haha, must have heard me speaking about a ladyfriend.


----------



## Nataku

Males are unfortunately too territorial for company most of the time, even other females of the same species. Many people don't seem to realize females are just as territorial as the males, even if they aren't as showy about it, they'll still shred some fins or worse over territory. 
Even if a male and female were placed together and they got along for the time being, once they spawned together, the male would drive off the female because of it's instincts to protect the eggs (female bettas are known to eat the eggs, even their own) and one or the other would likely end up dead over the matter. On the same note, if you do stick them together, they will breed (fish will be fish) and then you'll shortly have hundreds of fish fry in your tank too. What would you do about that? They would have to be cared for if you intended upon keeping any of them, and would need tanks of their own quite soon as they grow up and then become territorial themselves. Then again, that's if they manage to grow up, both male and female bettas are known to eat their own fry within a couple days of their hatching. 0_o;

I hear females can be kept together in sorority tanks, which generally consist of at least a 10 gallon tank with 4-6 females in it, no males, as the females will then normally create their own pecking order. But I've no personal experience on that, simply what I've read about online. One must be careful of the individual personalities of the females as well, as some can just be too agressive even with other females - I believe it is for this reason that stores that keep female bettas also house them separately in little cups just like the males, because not all of them can be trusted together in a sorority tank, and it's hardly good for their profit when you start out with a tank full of femael bettas, and the next day have only one or two left.


----------



## Ark

If your male betta seems lonely, try putting a few fish that don't have much of a flashy color and won't bother him. With my male betta Eclipse, i put in 3 cory cats and a snail and all was well. 
but realize that different bettas have different personalities, so it could possibly be a different story..


----------



## daquilajmd

I have a 5 gal tank with filter and heater, plants, etc. and I test the water daily -- in other words, going by the book so to speak. At first I had just my male crowntail Little Blue in there by himself but he seemed lonely so I got him a lady friend. Here is where I made a decision to do my own thing. She's Rosey. They get alone pretty well. He struts and flares quite a bit but has never attacked her. She has plenty of hiding places. They seem happy and healthy and eat well, etc. Lately, however, Little Blue has taken to wrapping himself around this one particular shell and he just lays there "sleeping" or whatever. He perks up when I open the tank to feed them. He doesn't have any disease that I can tell. She looks good still too. They've been together for a couple months. At one time my boyfriend and I could have sworn she was full of eggs, but nothing came of this and now she doesn't look as swollen. You could see the eggs, I think. 

Any comments or suggestions? Do you think Little Blue is now depressed or is he just kinda lazy? He has beautiful color by the way and does keep his fins fully flared so I really don't think he's sick.


----------



## Mike420

When I first got into aquariums I had loved Betta's and I was able to keep a 10 gallon with lava rock and 4 Female Bettas with 1 Male Betta. But I had also done my research and learned that the female cannot look similar to the male. Meaning get a split tailed bright coloured mail and 4 females that are single tail and colours aren't close. Good Luck with it though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Personally, I wouldn't put males and females together. Bettas are very territorial and I think its a recipe for disaster. I have heard some people say it CAN work, though, under the right conditions. If they spawn, what are you going to do with the babies?


----------



## Guppy Girl

Ive done it before.
In a 29 gallon tank with a whole load of other fish, and hiding places.
The other fish keep them busy, and they showed no interest in eashother. But I definitly reccommend a larger tank with more fish if youu wanted to try that.


----------



## Haeclark

People cannot rely on what is said about who bettas can and cannot live with. I obviously prove majority of these posters wrong...reason:

*my tank:*
15 gal decorated with under gravel filter system / gravel / two filters / heater / 
1 fake glow-in-dark plastic grass plant / 1 fake plastic-realistic bush-like plant / 2 silk plants / 
1 fake coral reef / 1 rock-plant decoration structure / 4 large river rocks / 
1 large gate-cave / 1 small rock-corral-cave / 
3 live plants

*residents*: [reason for my LOL]
over 10 male and female guppies [obtained from previous boss who no longer had time to care for them; free!]
1 unidentified Pleco / sucker fish
*1 male Viel tail Betta 
*1 female Crown tail Betta

the only fish "found" dead due to the bettas were the baby guppies the Betta fish enjoy eating [population control ;D ]

*resided together in a 10 gal tank before moved into the 15 gal tank. Only time the bettas ever fought was after 1st time breeding, and when first put together during feeding time [Blue guarded his feeding floaty]. Sure, they got a sore or two in the little [and I mean little] spats they did get into...which did not last for long. A peck or two, and back to normal. But they recover fast, and only have spats now every "once in a blue moon." 
When they bred, as stated by a previous poster, Blue made it quit clear to Red he was no longer interested in breeding, and would chase her away from the nest. Yet I never worried about babies, as Red would always steel / eat the eggs...Blue himself even doing so himself the next day, and she never got hurt in the process as she had plenty of places to "run and hide" [not to mention shes x2 faster then Blue]

Of course, not all bettas are the same, as some are more aggressive. But that dose not mean you cannot put ANY bettas together, ever! that's ridiculous, and not true! Blue and Red now swim together majority of the time...Red shadowing Blue for the most part, until they separate to find baby guppies! 

They are my living proof you cannot believe everything you hear about Betta's and what you / they "can or cannot do!" If you want to see if your Betta can live with another...I say go for it! What I did was put a divider between the two of them for about 2 weeks, until they actually started to switch sides. One morning I awoke to find both Red and Blue in the same side together, so figured since they were both fine and alive, I could take out the divider, and they've never separated since.


----------



## Haeclark

Mike420 said:


> When I first got into aquariums I had loved Betta's and I was able to keep a 10 gallon with lava rock and 4 Female Bettas with 1 Male Betta. But I had also done my research and learned that the female cannot look similar to the male. Meaning get a split tailed bright colored mail and 4 females that are single tail and colours aren't close. Good Luck with it though.


perhaps this is why my male VT [Blue Bandit] and my female CT [Red Petite Mermaid] get along so well.


----------



## Haeclark

Guppy Girl said:


> Ive done it before.
> In a 29 gallon tank with a whole load of other fish, and hiding places.
> The other fish keep them busy, and they showed no interest in eashother. But I definitly reccommend a larger tank with more fish if youu wanted to try that.


reminds me of when I first put Red and Blue into the guppy tank. 
Obtained the guppy tank fro a previous boss, who no longer had the time to take care of them. 
Figured if I could peacefully put them in with the guppies, would be less hassle for me when cleaning the tanks [1 tank instead of 2, making my situation of needing to buy purified water (water here too high in iron) better for me and fish]
When I first placed them in there, the two of them just kinda sat there, looking around at all the other fish [perhaps confused or surprised]. The water temp was the same already as the guppies tank, so no shock of water difference. after a min. or two, they slowly started to swim around, checking eveything out. The only time I ever really saw them peck at another fish was when they're eatting and the greedy female guppies try to hord the betta food...then Red will peck a little at them.


----------



## Chicklet

Well I guess my community I have going all hell should be breaking loose, Because I have alot of the same colored females as my male, So I really don't believe a work of that, 26 females with every different colored females I have with a red male, and I have ALOT of red females in there too...

the community is very peaceful.


----------



## prettybettas

dramaqueen said:


> You could have a sorority of females in a 10 gallon, with lots of plants and hiding places. I wouldn't try males and females together. Bettas are territorial and sooner or later, someone will be hurt or killed.I know you're not arguing.


I brought two females today. You say females can live together, is this true? I have a few silk plants and a two gallon tank. Would it be nessecary to have a divider?? I also have a problem with heating. My house is at 65 degrees, and the tank water is 62 degrees. For now the bettas are sitting on top of the OTHER fish tank's heater. Is it good to place these bettas together? I have them sitting side by side, and there is nothing that makes me think they _won't_ go together. Please HELP!


----------



## Nataku

Females bettas go together in sororities, that is, in a group of four or more females. With just the two, one will constantly pick on the other if they are stuck together until one or both dies. So if it's only the two, then no, I'd keep them separated. Also, a two gallon tank is on the small side for even one betta, for two it is definately not sufficient. A sorority really should be kept in nothing smaller than a 10 gallon due to the amount of fish that need to be housed together.

The heater is of vital importance right now for these bettas. 62 is way, way too cold for them. 78 to 82 is their preferred temperature range, so if you can, try to pick up a heater for them as soon as possible.

I'd speak with Chicklet for further information on female sororities, I'd say she's currently our resident expert on the topic with more experience than the rest of us in that matter. You may also try checking out this topic
http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-compatibility/20-gallon-betta-cory-community-pushing-22982/
for more information too.


----------



## BettaPerson

could you get a tank divider if you put the female and male together?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, you could put them in the same tank with a divider.


----------



## AudaciousDream

I've had a male betta for about a year and he is acting funny lately so I thought he might be lonely. I only have him in a 1 gallon bowl. I decided to get him a female betta today and put them together. They were fine but she seemed frightened and hid under a shell the whole day so I decided to place her in her own bowl until I decide further what to do. Do you think it was a bad decision to isolate them once they were together, if i plan on placing them together again once I get them a bigger home?


----------



## dramaqueen

I would most definitely keep them separated. The female hid because the male was probably harrassing her.


----------



## Chicklet

If she's hiding, She's telling you something you need to listen too,
She *will *wind up dead, It's only a matter of time.

You wanna give him company then do it in *two different* tanks beside each other,
At least one won't have to die that way.

Alot seem to use one tank with dividers, But personally I don't feel secure enough using dividers,


----------



## Haeclark

meh...chicklet and dramaqueen, you two are being over-dramatic Betta parents!
I say if you want to place them back together, then you'll definatly need a larger tank. You cant have a betta with anything else in a 1 gallon, which is puchig it for even your one betta alone. Sure he can surevive...but woould you prefer a small home that needs water changing every 2-3 days without risk of living in your own filth?
I too started with only 1 male VT betta, and got him a female crown tale as an insentive to get better. 
What I did was kept them seperate for about 4 days, until I got a divider [made one from plastic with holes drilled for ventilation / water flow. 
After divideing their tank in two, I kept them in their own side for roughly / near 2 weeks, until they actually started to get in each others sides. Started with them switching sides, then next day, they were just together in same side. So since they were both fine, and obviously with each other, I just took it out. Seems that was suficiant time for them to get use to and like each other. 
Of coure they had a peck or two here and there, but was mostly at that time around feeding, and if she shadowed him too oftin. Otherwise, I there was enough space and tank decoration that they left each other alone. At that time, they were the only residents of my 10 gal. tank. 
About 1 month after they had been together, they tried to breed. But since I didnt remove her, the eggs didnt hatch. 
Then after about another month, I moved them into my guppy tank...another thing youll hear people say NOT to do. BUT, the only fish the betta's killed were the guppy babies they like to eat...one reason I put them in there...population control. 

you cant believe everything you hear...not all bettas are the same. Your betta might be a fighter, but then again, he might not be. If you keep him in a small tank, odds are he might hurt her. If you get a 5 or 10 gal tank, I believe they should be fine...just remeber to give them their own caves, and plant foliage. 

I have plenty of pics and vids to prove my point too ;D


----------



## Chicklet

1 fish, two fish, No point proven, get a majority then come back,

Putting males with females is a recipe for disaster,
A disaster that can happen in a blink, (the smaller the tank the quicker the disaster will happen) 
So I guess if your not worried about losing the fish, Go for it, 
But don't come crying about it afterwords if it doesn't go as you planned or thought.,
You knew the consequences.

Ignorance is bliss, So they say.


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree with Chicklet 100%.


----------



## Haeclark

then you didn't get the message of my post.
The Betta's themselves have been together now for over 3 months...obviously no deaths. 
As for majority...they are with over 20 other guppies, and still no deaths aside from the eaten baby guppies, that also get eaten from their own kind. 

So...ya. I still say that not all Betta's are alike, and if a larger tank is purchased and right precautions taken, such as divider for awhile, then I still say it can be done, because it has been!

Obviously if kept in the 1 gallon tank a death would occur...I never said that wouldn't happen, and also said no Betta should be kept in only a 1 gallon tank for it's whole life. That just makes for a lazy owner's excuse for laziness :/

Ultimately, there are only 3 individuals that can say in this matter: the 2 Bettas and their owner. If he gets another larger tank, and a divider so they can get use to each other first, it's only them who can say 100% if they are the types of Betta's with personalities that can get along with other Bettas.

Here are two links of videos of my Bettas both before and after the move to the guppy tank...see for yourself how "dangerous" it _really _is: [sorry for low quality...taken by cell-cam]
before move, 10 gal tank: 
Blue and Red :: feeding time - 10 gal tank video by haeclark - Photobucket
after the move into the guppy 15 gallon tank:
Blue and Red :: community tank - general No3 video by haeclark - Photobucket
Pics:
Red: http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/haeclark/Pets/Fishs/Blue and Red/Image047.jpg
Blue: http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/haeclark/Pets/Fishs/Blue and Red/Image050.jpg


----------



## Kim

I agree with Chicklet and dramaqueen. That is a receipe for disaster. Even if it doesn't happen right away they could snap at any time. Plus, I would rather have 2 happy bettas than 2 bettas that tolerate eachother in a stressed manner. I find that males and females do fine together in a DIVIDED tank where they can show off for eachother but each has their own territory and no one gets hurt. It seems to provide them with stimulation in a safe environment, but I also put plants near the divider so that they don't have to see eachother all the time, and the divider is not clear so they can only see eachother if they come up close and look throught the holes (it's made of craft canvas).

Haeclark: I'm not trying to pick a fight, but I did notice from your videos that your female has definite stress stripes and your male has nipped fins.

I still would not recommend it- period.


----------



## dramaqueen

I wouldn't do it either. I wouldn't want my fish stressed out for no reason at all.


----------



## Haeclark

Blue's tail damage was majority from fin rot...as said in prior post. 
Red has never "shredded" Blue, nor has the new females that have been in there for near 2 weeks. Only tail pecking witnessed was during mating, and a nip or two when the peaking order of the 3 new females being introduced was established...non being life threatening or they would not be together now. 

To see what I mean, I posted a video + pic of Blue in his 10 gal tank before I got Red, showing his first/ bad case of fin rot that he was still recovering when Red was introduced...Ill restat that they _did _in fact have a divider at first, for nearly 2 weeks. Reason I removed it: they _wanted _to be together! 3 days in a row after 2 weeks of the divider they would hop the divider to be with each other...no signs of aggression or wounds]
Blue fin rot video 
Blue finrot pic [I had never dealt with it before when took video, so was a bit unsure at time...luckily cause was determined, and after a few attempts, found a water combination that didnt result in fin rot] 

___________________________________

People can believe what they want, and what they do with their fish is their own buisness...I know my Bettas are fine together, therefor when people state that all Bettas cannot live together it's just asking for someone like me to replie to counter your statment, proving you wronge. 

I like to go to *Betta Talk* oftin for majority of my Betta information. It is run by a Betta owner / breeder that has many years of experience [quite the list actually] and even had been approached by names such as Animal Planet for Betta info / documentaries or interviews / videos. 

I think those who disagree with pairing Bettas needs to read the info in this link: original link 
(Chicklet, you should find this interesting with your failed combined Betta sex tank: 


> A breeder friend of mine was marveling at my large 60 gal community tank, housing about 40 adult bettas, mostly females  but also three large males. He couldn’t believe they weren’t killing each other!


 perhaps you should look into these types / species of Bettas!)

The 3 main things I'd like to end this post with and thought people should read was:



> When kept in a community tank, bettas will establish a pecking order. One dominant fish will boss everyone else...usually a large male or female...known as the “ALPHA” fish. As long as that fish is in the tank, there will be pretty much, peace. Remove that fish, or add new bettas to the tank, and the pecking order has to be established all over again. Fights arise, bettas fins are frayed, and for a week or so, the whole fragile balance is threatened. Eventually, it settles down, and peace returns.


 _-Peace definatly in my tank...pecking order established!_



> Bettas, as I said have their personalities and their moods. They even experience depression. A betta that has always lived with other bettas and suddenly gets jarred might go into depression if isolated. A male who just spawned and was pulled out of the spawning tank will often “sulk”. He will let himself starve to death.


 _-Blue and Red showed signs of this today during water change, when removed into their own bowls, seperated from each other and main tank while water temp warming. _



> So there you go. There is a lot more to bettas than you thought.


----------



## Haeclark

on another note...thought people might find this interesting:



> The lines mean nothing, its the overall colour that you need to look at. Most fish when they are ready to breed change colours, look at the African Cichlids as a perfect example. With Bettas the best way is to look for the ovipositor, which is the fish's reproduction organs, THAT is the best way to be 100% certain she is ready to breed. They are located in front of the anal fin (thats the fin on the bottom right in front of the tail) and looks like a little white tube sticking out maybe a millimeter or two. Look for the International Betta Congress's website and talk to them, ESPECIALLY Dr. Gene Lucas, the man is a geneticist for bettas and has bred some of the varieties we have today, he is a regular columnist for FAMA magazine, you can also send him questions through that publictation.
> *Source(s):*
> 
> 20 + years experience
> BeginnerBreeder Winnipeg Aquarium Society (Including Bettas)
> Intermediate Horticulturalist Winnipeg Aquarium Society
> Former Member Canadian Rift Lake Cichlid Association
> Former Member International Betta Congress


----------



## 1077

Haeclark said:


> Blue's tail damage was majority from fin rot...as said in prior post.
> Red has never "shredded" Blue, nor has the new females that have been in there for near 2 weeks. Only tail pecking witnessed was during mating, and a nip or two when the peaking order of the 3 new females being introduced was established...non being life threatening or they would not be together now.
> 
> To see what I mean, I posted a video + pic of Blue in his 10 gal tank before I got Red, showing his first/ bad case of fin rot that he was still recovering when Red was introduced...Ill restat that they _did _in fact have a divider at first, for nearly 2 weeks. Reason I removed it: they _wanted _to be together! 3 days in a row after 2 weeks of the divider they would hop the divider to be with each other...no signs of aggression or wounds]
> Blue fin rot video
> Blue finrot pic [I had never dealt with it before when took video, so was a bit unsure at time...luckily cause was determined, and after a few attempts, found a water combination that didnt result in fin rot]
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> People can believe what they want, and what they do with their fish is their own buisness...I know my Bettas are fine together, therefor when people state that all Bettas cannot live together it's just asking for someone like me to replie to counter your statment, proving you wronge.
> 
> I like to go to *Betta Talk* oftin for majority of my Betta information. It is run by a Betta owner / breeder that has many years of experience [quite the list actually] and even had been approached by names such as Animal Planet for Betta info / documentaries or interviews / videos.
> 
> I think those who disagree with pairing Bettas needs to read the info in this link: original link
> (Chicklet, you should find this interesting with your failed combined Betta sex tank: perhaps you should look into these types / species of Bettas!)
> 
> The 3 main things I'd like to end this post with and thought people should read was:
> _-Peace definatly in my tank...pecking order established!_
> _-Blue and Red showed signs of this today during water change, when removed into their own bowls, seperated from each other and main tank while water temp warming. _


Like you say,"don't believe everything you read" The fact that there are exceptions to the rule ,or the norm, Is not an indication that these fish , Male/females can be expected to coexist peacefully with the POSSIBLE exception of placing them in a large tank. Even then, careful observation should be practiced to ensure that fish are not damaged. One or two ,or even a dozen, success stories does not represent the majority. Read up on the Chinese Algae eater for example,, This is not a very good algae eater,It ain't from China, and as they mature,,,they more often as not become agressive to tankmates. Yet people still buy them to help control algae. All they are really good at is..terrorizing other fish in the tank. Most expierienced aquarists wouldn't have one of these fish ,and it is possible that this fish at six inches,,,Was responsible for the shredded fins on Betta .
To all of those who keep bettas,, Keep em separated. Expieriment if you like,but Don't expect to be the exception to the norm. There is a reason that these fish are not kept together in fish store tanks.


----------



## Haeclark

lol, I never said [or meant] otherwise to most of your comment 1077...and actually agree with you about most of it. If you read earlier posts I made, you'd have seen that I agree about the large tank, ect. 
Im stating that I too have Betta's that seem to be of the exception. 
My CAE dosent bother the fish, I have watched them many times...and as you can see, have a tendecy of staying up very late hours myself. Possibly because he also gets some fallen blood worms, as other things for his diet. 
You're about 6 months too late for the lecture abotu the CAE, though, as I looked into my fish info as much as possible upon recieving them from my boss [minus the guppies that I briefly read about to learn about live birthing, ect]. 

"All they are really good at is..terrorizing..."
lol, "terrorizing?" Yes. My fish? From what I have seen...the only thing he terrorises are my plants, which he loves to "break up" from the rocks, or move my river rock setup to fully clean it. Thus the reason the word "caesura" is my CAE's name ;D [pattern simular as well, repeated] 
The closest I have seen him "bully" my fish at all are the guppies when they try to hord his algae tablets, etc from him, and all he dose is swim over it, then swim side to side about 3-4 times.

I laughed at your last sentence, for more then one reason! xD ;D


----------



## dramaqueen

There may be a few "exceptions" but 'm not taking any chances with mine. They'll stay separated and live peaceful lives, not terrorized by other fish.The reason Faith has had success is that she's had years of experience. I have also read where she says "do not try this at home".


----------



## dramaqueen

Faith also says in her Housing section to "never put a female with a male. Only when you spawn them should they both be in the same tank and even still, remember to read my section on breeding your bettas to learn how to prevent the male from killing his mate or the female from giving your male a nasty buzz cut. "


----------



## Haeclark

DQ- Good! then don't! Never said you should. Your wasting your time. Just saying that is CAN be done...you continually repeating yourself means your obviously are missing my point if you keep replying saying "you'd never do that!"

As far as Faith's site...of course I saw the housing section as I have been at every page in that site...use it allot for reference, since her's is allot more accurate then people I have found here.

DUH! Of coarse she wouldn't tell just anyone its ok to add males and females together, that would be a bit irresponsible, and she doesnt even say to do that with females...she states:


> You can take your chances and you may be lucky but if you do, remember to keep a very close eye on your gals as you might have to separate them, jar them, or pull a bully out. Remember the pecking order has to be established, so a little bit of picking at first is normal, but if it doesn't stop soon, or if there is too much fin damage, then you will have to remove any trouble maker. If bettas continually pick on each other, the stress it causes will make them sick.


I have already done this, know the signs of an uncomfortable Betta, and can see that mine are fine at this point. They have already established their pecking order, and home is large and equipped enough that they each have their own space. 
The "(Please do NOT try this at home!  )." was referring to her having 40+ Bettas living together...if anyone came close to breaking that rule, it would be Chicklet! 
I only have 5 Bettas together, 2 in wich have been together for nearly 5 months, and become depressed when seperated. So you want to talk about making them not happy? I think depression is worse!


----------



## dramaqueen

Faith also states that "some strains are more peaceful and can sometimes be kept in groups." So not ALL strains can be housed together. I find it amusing that you left this out and that you left out the part saying "do not try this at home."


----------



## Haeclark

dramaqueen said:


> Faith also states that "some strains are more peaceful and can sometimes be kept in groups." So not ALL strains can be housed together. I find it amusing that you left this out and that you left out the part saying "do not try this at home."


LOL! wow your comment shows how much you really don't pay attention, and just simply like to argue!
Think you need to take a chill pill, as you're not going to effect my opinion.


----------



## Kim

The lines mean nothing, its the overall colour that you need to look at. Most fish when they are ready to breed change colours, look at the African Cichlids as a perfect example. With Bettas the best way is to look for the ovipositor, which is the fish's reproduction organs, THAT is the best way to be 100% certain she is ready to breed. They are located in front of the anal fin (thats the fin on the bottom right in front of the tail) and looks like a little white tube sticking out maybe a millimeter or two. Look for the International Betta Congress's website and talk to them, ESPECIALLY Dr. Gene Lucas, the man is a geneticist for bettas and has bred some of the varieties we have today, he is a regular columnist for FAMA magazine, you can also send him questions through that publictation.
*Source(s):*

20 + years experience
BeginnerBreeder Winnipeg Aquarium Society (Including Bettas)
Intermediate Horticulturalist Winnipeg Aquarium Society
Former Member Canadian Rift Lake Cichlid Association
Former Member International Betta Congress 

Obviously, this post is talking about breeding bettas, therefore is referring to the vertical stripes referred to as breeding bars. Many people use the presence of these as an indication of when a betta is ready to breed, thus the reason for that section. The stripes that I was referring to is the horizontal stripe running the length of the body called a stress stripe. A happy betta will not have a stress stripe.

As far as CAE's go, as 1077 said, they get aggressive and switch over to eating meat as they get OLDER. Just because your's is peaceful now, doesn't mean that he will always be. Just out of curiosity, did Blue's tailrot get better when he was moved to a different tank?

I also find it interesting that you say that you have exceptional bettas and that not all bettas can get along. If you truly believe this, then why in the world would you post these comments obviously meant to defend your situation on a public message board? This is just giving younger/less experienced betta owners the wrong idea, which is why most of us would simply say "no, do not put males and females together". If you were actually the mature person, you would not feel the need to argue your point when someone states that males and females can't be kept together. You could simply know for yourself that your tank is working and not need to spread this potentially dangerous information to an uncensored audience.


----------



## Chicklet

> LOL! wow your comment shows how much you really don't pay attention, and just simply like to argue!
> Think you need to take a chill pill, as you're not going to effect my opinion.


Seems to me you always have to "have a come back & like to pursue any possible avenues for an arguement", 
Someone who doesn't want an arguement will walk away and say no more.
Perhaps you need to take your own advice and take a "chill pill"



Maybe I am wrong, But I kinda thought we was all here to help others, 
Not argue & bicker with each other..


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Actually, I DO pay attention , do my research and listen to people on this forum who have more experience than me. It was never my intention to start world war 3. I don't like to argue on the forum and never have.


----------



## Haeclark

*kim*: No it didnt get worse after the move. It only relapses if I don't add enough store bought [RO] water, adding more treated tap water, and then dont do a water change within the week I normal flush their tank.

The CAE is so not an issue to me, that Im not even wasting any more time on it!

The breeding stripes was more of an info tip then anything about the stress stripes...but you would have known that if you read the first line above it ;D [Red P Mermaid dosent always show stress stripes...only if I dont feed her quick enough, and sometimes when guppies bug her]



> ...then why in the world would you post these comments obviously meant to defend your situation on a public message board? This is just giving younger/less experienced betta owners the wrong idea, which is why most of us would simply say "no, do not put males and females together". If you were actually the mature person, you would not feel the need to argue your point when someone states that males and females can't be kept together.


My reasons [short list]:
A] I would be a lying to everyone, not helping them nor giving them right info [teach them dont lie to them]
B] I would not have the tank I have now, as I did it form other success stories and advice on how to do it correctly 
C] It turned into a "defense post" through you, chicklet, DQ, and 1077's replies on how it can't / shouldn't be done! 
D] My original post's intent was not to start "WW3" as DQ stated...but to answer the questioner that "yes" infact Bettas can be put together *if *you do it right!


> You could simply know for yourself that your tank is working and not need to spread this potentially dangerous information to an uncensored audience


E] that's the main reason behind why I continue to respond. But simply knowing is not enough. If everyone simply was content with knowledge and never acted on their beliefs...then my dear, this country would not be what it stands for! 

*Ckicklet*...of course Ill always say something back ;D Especially when people keep responding to me! "Someone who doesn't want an argument will walk away and say no more." LOL guess that means you like to argue too ;D If you took your own advise, you would not have commented.

*DQ*- I only stated that as you made a comment stating I missed information that I actually posted in previous comments...lol, you sure seem to like to argue as your comments elude! But that's not a bad thing IMO. Only if it starts getting ugly and uncalled for naming, ect arises.

People have the right to disagree. And people have the right to do whatever they want. This dose not mean you should tell them what you think they should do unless they ask you.
I never said everyone should go ahead and put their Betta's together, but Im not going to say you can't do it at all either! That would be a lie. There is a way to do things, and a way not to. Seems I was lucky enough to do it right. I just wanted to pass that along.


----------

